# Logiciels > Microsoft Office >  VBA qui se dgrade

## NVCfrm

Bonjour,
Je ne sais pas  quelle catgorie se refre ma question. Je la mets un peu n'importe o, pour le cas o.
Un portable Sony VAIO Processeur AMD Athlom(tm) Dual-Core-Processor 2.10GHZ, RAM 4Go. Systme d'Exploitation Windows 7 Intgrale 32 bits.
, sur lequel je fais beaucoup de tests.

Je viens remarquer un problme avec VBA.
La dure alatoire d'excution d'un test dpend de beaucoup de facteurs, je sais mais quand les dures sont significativement diffrentes  chaque fois et pire s'allonge davantage, il y a de quoi s'alarmer.
L'illustration correspond  ceci: 30s, chute  15, grimpe  80, chute  68, grimpe  130, 280, 120, 455.... 1100,..., chute  1600 grimpe 1800, 1700s pour un programme renvoyant vrifiant approximativement 40.000 valeurs dans une liste de 30.000 valeurs.
Pour info:
Cela fait un peu longtemps que je n'ai dvelopp ou test de programmes VBA et ouvre rarement des programmes Office sur cette machine.
Aucune macro complmentaire, Seules Rferences Visual Basic et Microsoft Excel 12.0 sont chargs, scurit macro: mode parano. 
J'installes et dsinstalles pas mal de programmes pour essais.

S'agit-il d'une corruption du VB6, ou d'autres DLL ? Ou d'un problme matriel ?
Quelqu'un a-t-il dj rencontr ce problme ?

----------


## clementmarcotte

Bonjour,

Une hypothse.  ce que je sache, Excel a dsespramment besoin de mmoire vive pour bien fonctionner.

Tu peux aussi essayer le Code Cleaner de Rob Bovey.

http://www.appspro.com/Utilities/CodeCleaner.htm

----------


## NVCfrm

merci !!! pour cette rponse. je consultes le lien.

----------


## NVCfrm

J'ai tlcharger le CodeCleaner, mais impossible de l'installer. Un message d'erreur "...priphrique introuvable ." ::koi::  ::triste:: 
Merci quand mme pour le lien, qui m'a beaucoup inspir et m'a rappel  rveiller un vieux projet d'un complment qui gre les composants du VBE ::lol:: .
Je vais peut-tre passer une mthode radicale, si je ne trouves pas la cause.

----------

